# plimus.com/Global Collect B.V.



## dobu (25 Oktober 2009)

Kennt jemand diese Firma? Ich habe heute eine Zahlungserinnerung von Plimus bekommen mit folgendem Originaltext:



> *"Betreff: Zahlungserinnerung: Bank Uberweisung fällig fur produkt - Registry Doktor (DE)*
> *Sehr geehrter kunde, *
> 
> *Wir haben ihren Uberweisungsantrag fur die Registry Doktor (DE) am 10/17/2009. *
> ...


Ich war noch nie auf der Internetseite von Plimus. Ich kenne noch nicht einmal dieses Produkt. Was soll ich denn jetzt davon halten?


----------



## Antiscammer (25 Oktober 2009)

*AW: plimus.com/Global Collect B.V.*

Hier haben wir vielleicht(?) einen neuen Nutzlosanbieter, oder einen alten im "neuen Gewand".

Unberechtigte Forderungen, die auf einer nie getätigten "Bestellung" einer (wie auch immer gearteten...) Dienstleistung basieren, müssen weder bezahlt werden, noch hat man eine Rechtspflicht, sich in so einer Sache überhaupt bei der Gegenpartei äußern zu müssen.

Alles andere steht >>>hier<<< (damit ich mich nicht wiederholen muss).


----------



## Nicko1998 (25 Oktober 2009)

*AW: plimus.com/Global Collect B.V.*

Offenbar gibt das eine neue Seuche :unzufrieden:


----------



## dobu (25 Oktober 2009)

*AW: plimus.com/Global Collect B.V.*

Eure Antworten sagen mir - verhalte Dich genauso, wie bei opendownload.de - gar nichts tun und irgendwann ist Schluss ohne Schaden.

Mir ist nur schleierhaft, wie das p a s s i e r e n konnte, denn ich war ja schon mal in einer solchen Lage. Damals habe ich aber einen "HAKEN" gemacht und danach nie wieder. Deshalb bin ich jetzt so "Überrascht", dass wieder eine Firma von mir Geld haben möchte, ich weiss noch nicht einmal, was diese Firma/Firmen verkaufen.

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## Antiscammer (25 Oktober 2009)

*AW: plimus.com/Global Collect B.V.*

Der "Registry Doktor 2009" ist ein dubioses Programm.

Das Ding ist zwar nicht regelrecht Schadsoftware in Reinform, aber es generiert (laut verschiedener Berichte) gefakte Sicherheitsmeldungen und nötigt den PC-Nutzer dann zum Kauf der Bezahlversion, da die Beseitigung der vielen Systemfehler angeblich nur mit dieser kostenpflichtigen Version möglich sei.

Erfahrungen mit Quad Registry Cleaner / Registry Doctor 2009 - Nickles


----------



## dobu (25 Oktober 2009)

*AW: plimus.com/Global Collect B.V.*

Jetzt weiss ich auch, was Plimus/Global Collect anbieten/vertreiben. Aber von diesem "Doktor" habe ich noch nie etwas im Internet gesehen.  
Na gut, der Fall ist für mich abgeschlossen, lasst die Mails/Drohungen/Einschüchterungen kommen. Erfahrung habe ich bereits mit so was gemacht. Ich hoffe nur, dass es das letzte Mal ist, dass  irgendein Anbieter - wie immer er auch auf mich kommt - von mir Geld haben möchte. Nach dem ersten Mal "reinfallen" bin ich übervorsichtig geworden.


----------

